# Spanish Water Dogs



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Here are some of my gang.
Anton








Calida








Carmen


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how gorgeous are they, beautiful dogs,


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

I might make you all fed up of me but here's another Calida one, I think she looks cute in this one.


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

One of Anton with his ball and one of him up a tree.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures... they look like poodles.*


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Great pictures... they look like poodles.*


They are definitely related somewhere down the line.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are absolutely gorgeous, I wont get bored of seeing them, very cute dogs  love their coats as well


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

they are lovely love the one in the tree


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!! I'm in love!!!!!!!!!!!! They are absolutely stunning!! Not hugely unlike my poodle cross Sidney? Very similar coat texture, and Sidney is definately a water baby and retriever!!!



















More piccy's PLEASE!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Love the piccies beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow they are really lovely


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

WOW Sidney actually looks like Carmen's dad, but Lastar isn't as photogenic as him, especially now he's getting older


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic photos of beautiful dogs.
They must keep you very busy, can't be a dull moment at your house


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Calida is beautiful, are you going to breed from her? do you breed them or are they just pets.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are gorgeous!

i love their colours


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Calida is beautiful, are you going to breed from her? do you breed them or are they just pets.


They are pets first and foremost. Until she has had all her health tests and is 2 years old she will not be bred from, if at all. Luckily she has clear eyes, hips will be done in a couple of months time too.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi i didnt mean any offence by asking that as i know its a touchy subject on here hope her test results come back so you atleast have the choice weather or not to breed her.


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't worry, I didn't take any offence at all with you asking me the question


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

beautiful dogs, those photos look pro!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

gorgeous dogs


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> beautiful dogs, those photos look pro!


Ahh thank you, not pro, just have a good camera


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Aww so cute! Love Calida!


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww so cute! Love Calida!


You might not say that if you had her for the day  she's a complete and utter nutter.


----------

